# Need help to convert an indoor pool table to outdoor.



## stanlam (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 3 slate pool table that is 7 feet long. I'm planning to convert it to outdoor use. When it is outdoors, I will keep a waterproof cover on it so it will never get wet from rain. I took apart the pool table and noticed that that there are 3 types of materiala used in this pool table.

1. Felt/cloth - I know I will have to change the felt/cloth to some type of waterproof material like 100% acrylic Sunbrella material.

2. Slate - I know that slate is waterproof, so I don't have to do anything with this.

3. Wood - I notice that none of the wood is particle board or plywood, which is great because I know particle wood and plywood is not made for moisture. The wood is some type of solid and real wood like pine wood. 

My question is....can I just paint the solid real wood really well? Can it keep the moisture in the air from damaging the pool table? Remember that I will have a waterproof cover. So the only moisture the pool table will get is the moisture from the air. My other alternative is to change the framing of the table to some other type of wood. If I should change to wood to some other type of wood, do you have any suggestions.

Please help!!! thanks!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

stanlam said:


> 3. Wood - I notice that none of the wood is particle board or plywood, which is great because I know particle wood and plywood is not made for moisture. The wood is some type of solid and real wood like pine wood.
> 
> My question is....can I just paint the solid real wood really well? Can it keep the moisture in the air from damaging the pool table? Remember that I will have a waterproof cover. So the only moisture the pool table will get is the moisture from the air. My other alternative is to change the framing of the table to some other type of wood. If I should change to wood to some other type of wood, do you have any suggestions. Please help!!! thanks!!!









 
You can paint as best as you can and just see what happens. You have a few areas that are questionable. You have the base, or whatever there is that holds the top section. You have the substrate and/or framing that supports the slate. You also have framing in the rails, and the surface of the rails. 

You won't be able to completely seal off all the exposed surfaces so that it won't be subject to humidity. Moisture vapor can sneak in small spaces. Of course there is always that surprise rainstorm that may catch you with your balls exposed.












 







.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

_<<Of course there is always that surprise rainstorm that may catch you with your balls exposed.>>_

I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Whatever wood you use, I would use epoxy to glue it. Then I would coat every surface of the wood with 2 or more coats of epoxy.
Not sure how Sunbrella will effect cue ball action.
When you screw anything on, that may need to be removed, like the rails, I would use caulk around the screws. I've had a few boats!
Teak would be wood of choice. $30/bd.ft. might be a concern! Ipe is heavy, but would be a cheaper choice.


----------

